# Groomers? Best cut for a labradoodle.



## Katie (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi there groomers,

Ruff is a very curly labradoodle. he is 14 weeks old. He went to the groomer at 11 weeks for a wash and blow dry. She also ran the clippers over him, but without the blades so he got used to them. She said his coat is very poodley except his tail, which does look rather naked in comparison to the rest of him!

She showed me a sheet of poodle clips, or said he could have a pet clip, which seemed to be short all over, or I could bring in a picture and she'd do it.

I know a number of you do trim labradoodles and goldendoodles, what do you find to be the best cut for a labradoodle? We live on a beach, and sand and water is a way of life here....however it is midwinter at the moment so maybe not so much! I would like a practical clip, but I don't know what to ask for. 

Victoria, the groomer is lovely and will do whatever I want. Can a labradoodle have a poodle clip? Or do they have styles all of their own? I hate dirty faces by the way, I wash Ruff's face every day at the moment, I cannot stand old food in beards! I also clean his nether regions, with a baby wipe, daily as he is rather fluffy behind there and Klingons tend to gather.


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

If you can add a picture of him that would help!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

doodles totally can have poodle clips. 

the usual 'doodle' clip around here is for a drop coat. it's like a pet version of the soft coated wheaton on the body- a 5'8 down the back then blended down wth scissored legs

but that's because most doodles develop a funny sorta curly sorta double coated texture- it wnts to lay down on the body 

If your guy has a poodle curl now- poodle 'clips' wll work fine- any curly coat can be done like a poodle. 

Do keep n mind though that his coat like a poodle is gong to go through coat change- around 1 years old- and the coat texture is going to completely change


----------



## Katie (Jul 7, 2011)

Cornishbecky said:


> If you can add a picture of him that would help!


Here they are. I hate the first pic as it makes him look fat, but his coat is very long and it is all spread out here. The second is a close up of his coat. Hope this helps








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I live in the states & most people here get a "Doodle" dog because they don't like the Poodle shaved face. Now why they don't get a Poodle & leave the face full is beyond me but so be it.

I do very few now since I have gone to only grooming small dogs but there are variations & 1 which you might like is that of a Portugese Water Dog in the "Retriever" clip. That way the face is short but not skinned like the Poodle, nor is it long & slobery the way most "doodle" people like. It states that the PWD gets a 1" a/o but in this day over here the show PWD are much longer than that. You can go with a bit of a tighter body & longer legs. 

On my Doodles here I have 1 that has a yorkie type coat & he I just bath & blow dry & clean out his ears & sani etc BUT he get's no clip. Their other Doodle has a horrible curly coat with very soft undercoat that mats up real fast. They come in every 6 wks. Usually I strip down with a #5 blade, 6wks later a bath & fluff, 6 wks later take down with a #1 SOC, then 6 wks after that back to a #5 since it is matted up. This dogs ears are short & edged out because of ongoing ear infections, face is taken down with a #5 as well. My 2 other "doodle" dogs like them LONG & so usually demat the dogs & then run a "F" SOC on their body, head & face, long ears & bottle brush tail.

I though would research the PWD & see if you like that style better, I think it would suit you on the beach, short face etc...


----------



## Katie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you I shall research the Portuguese water dog, and the retriever clip, it sounds just what we need.

Re- why people get a doodle, I shall answer that one day...and it not because 'its the best of both worlds!' However it is a scary thing to do, so I shall have to pluck up my courage!


----------



## Katie (Jul 7, 2011)

I have just googled PWD and discovered President Obama has one! 

Therefore there were lots of pictures!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, there was much talk about what dog the president would get since one of his daughters has allergies. The PWD was their final choice.


----------

